# Going with Fusion Firearms



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

I was looking for something I could both carry and use out at our "action pistol" range.

I wanted it bobtailed as well.

At first I was looking at the DW CBOB. Great gun.....then I saw the DW CCO! Now that I really liked.

Then I started hearing about Fusion.

After doing my homework and hearing all the great things said about Bob & Dale at Fusion, along with the reported quality on their work going with Fusion became a no-brainer.

Custom Fusion Pro Series Commander ELITE in 45 acp (Bobtailed)
Novak Adjustable Trijicon Night Sights
Match Grade Carbon Fiber Short Trigger.

Let the waiting begin.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Awesome!! Very nice!

I love that DW CCO as well, but with only 200 produced this year... good luck! It's hard enough to find a CBOB, and they're set at 1200 for the year.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

As an owner of two Fusion's, you will be very happy. The only negative, they are a small company and are incredibly busy, meaning deliveries are starting to stretch out a bit.

Both of mine are excellent shooters.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

pictures please....


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I buldged the barrel in my Kimber on a Tuesday night (squib load). Called Bob at Fusion and was back shooting by the next Wedsday. Great outfit to work with. If I ever get enough for a custom pistol it will be a Fusion.

http://www.fusionfirearms.com/


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Fusion makes some really good weapons. Hard to go wrong with them.


----------



## Red-5 (Jan 15, 2009)

jimmy said:


> pictures please....


Here you go.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

Cooolll..!!!Very nice guns..:drooling::drooling::drooling:

Enjoy Safe Shooting...


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

I have just recently placed an order with Bob for the build of a 5" Bobtail. I have been impressed with all of the positive reports and accolades from customers.


----------



## Fred40 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just 6 more weeks to go!


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

Mine has finally arrived! It's a work of art. 5" Bobtail, I wanted something a little different.


----------



## VasSigmeister (Jan 3, 2010)

That is such a nice gun.... Congrats, have you had the chance to shoot with it yet?


----------



## tc15 (Mar 13, 2008)

Sharp looking pistol.


----------

